# H) chaos daemons and chaos space marines codices W) eldar codices



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have the latest chaos daemons and chaos space marines that came out not long ago, I am after the latest eldar codex and the Iyanden supplement book.

UK preferably, thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

